# wired connection lost??



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Good Evening, 

so today i get home and an error message is displayed stating wired connection lost. 
tried resting the 4k mini client, and at first its just 1 room with the error. 

i reset the genie 2 server then all the rooms are out. 
waited for it to come back and its still down. 

the wired Ethernet is working as im typing on this pc via a wired connection. 

any other thoughts? i have a pending trouble call but i feel its something easier. 

i did also just get the new GUI a few days ago and thinking it may be a software issue 

thanks


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Disregard 10 min after we ended the call with D* it started working randomly


----------

